# Can I make a shallow water fish tank set up in the same cage as my tarantula?



## Sand (Apr 14, 2016)

I want to do a half shallow water fish tank for guppies and half tarantula titanium in the same cage is it safe or possible without altering the ideal environment too much


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't. Just Don't, ever. Take that idea, and throw it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think it's a terrible idea, just a terribly hard one to execute. In my (very) limited experience with fish, they need fairly routine maintenance. The way I see it, you'll be bothering that tarantula far too often to make the aesthetics worth the trouble.

Unless you have extensive experience in both fish and tarantulas, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 14, 2016)

It can be done, and has been done before. Very interesting but hard to accomplish


----------



## Sana (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm told that some tarantulas will hunt the fish though I've never observed it personally.


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 14, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm told that some tarantulas will hunt the fish though I've never observed it personally.


That would be fascinating but I find it kind of hard to believe. True spiders sure, but I can't see a tarantula hunting guppies. Maybe though, it wouldn't be the first time tarantulas have shocked me


----------



## Sand (Apr 14, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I don't think it's a terrible idea, just a terribly hard one to execute. In my (very) limited experience with fish, they need fairly routine maintenance. The way I see it, you'll be bothering that tarantula far too often to make the aesthetics worth the trouble.
> 
> Unless you have extensive experience in both fish and tarantulas, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.


Thank you


----------



## EulersK (Apr 14, 2016)

The way tarantulas treat the surface of water like lava when they accidentally step on it, I'd be surprised as well to see that behavior.


----------



## Iska (Apr 14, 2016)

I just watched a video on a communal P. metallica tank that had a water section with guppies and tetras. It didn't look like it was very successful on the water feature side - last video they posted they didn't even have the filter running all the time and those species of fish need it. (http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hunger-games-p-metallica-communal.246793/) Ignore the fact that it was a communal tank of T's and I'm sure with lots of dedication and proper set up/upkeep you could make one that is pretty self sustaining. It would be easy to adjust an acrylic tank so you can feed the fish without disturbing the T.
Although I would never attempt - too scary, I wouldnt want floating tarantulas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 14, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm told that some tarantulas will hunt the fish though I've never observed it personally.


H. gigas

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 14, 2016)

honestly sounds very interesting. a ton of work but it seems fathomable. maybe a Hysterocrates sp.? ive seen mine half underwater in its water dish.(a baby food jar) the T would have to be from a very humid environment. the fishs nitrogen cycle would also have to be considered. they need air to be touching the water for the nitrogen cycle to work. which could be tough with a lid on the enclosure. as for the filter, a small submersible filter might work. but i dont know if the chemicals used to treat the water could poison the spider if it drinks it. also, the divider would have to be high if a terrestrial T would be going in, so the sub is no more than 1.5DLS. honestly, i dont think it would work out in the long run. cool idea tho.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


>


honestly miss this guy. that set up is pretty sweet.


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 15, 2016)

Iska said:


> I just watched a video on a communal P. metallica tank that had a water section with guppies and tetras. It didn't look like it was very successful on the water feature side - last video they posted they didn't even have the filter running all the time and those species of fish need it. (http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hunger-games-p-metallica-communal.246793/) Ignore the fact that it was a communal tank of T's and I'm sure with lots of dedication and proper set up/upkeep you could make one that is pretty self sustaining. It would be easy to adjust an acrylic tank so you can feed the fish without disturbing the T.
> Although I would never attempt - too scary, I wouldnt want floating tarantulas


I linked the video for that. They did an update video a while ago saying they lost a couple of the P Mets from molts and such, but the Metallica's remained communal and stuff. Also they mentioned the guppies and tetras did well enough to breed and claimed the ones in it where 3rd or 4th generation. 
I can't see it done with terrestrials, would be easier with arboreals most likely pokies


----------



## Iska (Apr 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


>





Haksilence said:


> I linked the video for that. They did an update video a while ago saying they lost a couple of the P Mets from molts and such, but the Metallica's remained communal and stuff. Also they mentioned the guppies and tetras did well enough to breed and claimed the ones in it where 3rd or 4th generation.
> I can't see it done with terrestrials, would be easier with arboreals most likely pokies


The video link doesn't work on my end - probably why I missed it. 
I'm sure that was when the filter was running though, I forget why they said they turned it off.


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Haksilence (Apr 15, 2016)

Iska said:


> The video link doesn't work on my end - probably why I missed it.
> I'm sure that was when the filter was running though, I forget why they said they turned it off.


Could be they just decided they didn't need it, guppies in general are very Hardy and don't need much to survive. Not sure since I haven't been keeping track of these guys too much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 15, 2016)

I did something like this once before , except I had fish and tree frogs . It looked cool , but it was logistically a nightmare . It seemed like I worked on that damn tank all the time . I don't know how it work with a T , but it seems like it would be even harder . Tree frogs don't bite .


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 15, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I did something like this once before , except I had fish and tree frogs . It looked cool , but it was logistically a nightmare . It seemed like I worked on that damn tank all the time . I don't know how it work with a T , but it seems like it would be even harder . Tree frogs don't bite .


Take into the account all the special care for tree frogs. Keeping the native species here is a nightmare, as they fluctuate, during winter, they hibernate and will die in warm temps, and are highly communal, but escape artist so really no tank can hold these tiny green treefrogs without them escaping. Not to mention humidity, heat, things a tarantula generally don't need.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Take into the account all the special care for tree frogs. Keeping the native species here is a nightmare, as they fluctuate, during winter, they hibernate and will die in warm temps, and are highly communal, but escape artist so really no tank can hold these tiny green treefrogs without them escaping. Not to mention humidity, heat, things a tarantula generally don't need.


That's kind of what I meant . Escapes aren't a problem until you have to open up the tank to do maintenance like water changes and filter cleaning . With tree frogs if one jumped out all you have to do is scoop them you and put them back in .  With this kind of setup I honestly think that an OW arboreal is the only way to go . If one of those gets out it's not exactly the same thing . As Poec54 would say , " Have you read the bite reports ?"


----------



## bryverine (Apr 15, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i dont know if the chemicals used to treat the water could poison the spider if it drinks it. also, the divider would have to be high if a terrestrial T would be going in, so the sub is no more than 1.5DLS. honestly, i dont think it would work out in the long run. cool idea tho.


Filters used are primarily based on carbon for smell and surface area to allow for bacteria to assist in the nitrogen cycle. I'd probably use one of those submergable ones. 
As far as 'chemicals' go, besides water conditioners (they detoxify chlorine and heavy metals - or so the great google says) hopefully there aren't too many chemicals necessary for water treatment for tropical fish. If there are, one might consider just using filtered water (NOT DI water or distilled) for such a small volume.

Now I want a setup like this and an H. gigas... won't my wife be thrilled. I'll just tell her I want some more fish.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Apr 15, 2016)

i tried doing something similar i made it semi false bottom however the filter kept getting dirty fast due to the substrate getting sumped in the water by one of my Ts and it was a pain to maintain so I took it apart. Definitely a cool DYI though.


----------



## Sand (Apr 16, 2016)

So I took in some consideration for the fish and ruled that out fish need deep water they swim and it would be messed up to torture them and I got a larger tank and bought some glass and aquarium silicone and put up a small divider to separate the substrate from the water and then got an internal filter and decorative desert plants bought gravel filters and cut them to fit my project  and made a waterfall on one half of the tank with rocks filling open waterspace and put it all together leaving 2cm of water open flowing and also made all the aquatics easely accessible when I designed the right half of the tank and it seems to be working very well and my T has been very active climbing and exploring  the whole cage it's pretty interesting and for the most part my T is pretty friendly she crawls into my hand and likes to sit on my shoulder or hide in my hood but so far I haven't got bit thank god


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 16, 2016)

Sand said:


> So I took in some consideration for the fish and ruled that out fish need deep water they swim and it would be messed up to torture them and I got a larger tank and bought some glass and aquarium silicone and put up a small divider to separate the substrate from the water and then got an internal filter and decorative desert plants bought gravel filters and cut them to fit my project  and made a waterfall on one half of the tank with rocks filling open waterspace and put it all together leaving 2cm of water open flowing and also made all the aquatics easely accessible when I designed the right half of the tank and it seems to be working very well and my T has been very active climbing and exploring  the whole cage it's pretty interesting and for the most part my T is pretty friendly she crawls into my hand and likes to sit on my shoulder or hide in my hood but so far I haven't got bit thank god


So much of this post made me cringe...
Is that a g. Pulchripes? If so please please please educate yourself on the proper husbandry of this species, that enclosure isn't even remotely acceptable for that species Also your tarantula is not friendly, and does not like to sit on your shoulder or hood, if you HAVE  to handle please have SOME sense. You're asking for a fall and death

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Yanose (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok an H. gigas will dive and fish if you have the set up but the extra maintenance  makes it tough though possibly worth it i intend to set up a semi aquatic tank for  H. gigas some day. but other wise i do not suggest it to many things could go wrong just not worth the risk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2016)

Wrong on so many levels.

Wrong t completely for such a set up.  Too much vertical room for a terrestrial.....too much vertical wood to encourage climbing (you should be making an effort to DIScourage a terrestrial from climbing). And man, that's an absolute ton of room.

Great set up for amphibians though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

